# three days out from TT and thinking about canceling surgery



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a small 2cm nodule on my left lobe - positive for papillary thyroid cancer. I've had ultrasounds done and there is no spread to the lymph nodes.

I do not want to lose my entire thyroid gland. I'm already a type 2 diabetic and am scared of future weight gain that could make the diabetes even harder to control. Not to mention of losing a gland responsible for making some pretty vital hormones. Yes, I know there are pills.. but those pills are not made by a human thyroid gland!

I'm hearing from so many people that this is a super slow growing cancer. I'm already 39.. wouldn't it be pretty likely the thing could have gone unnoticed for years. I have no symptoms.. blood levels are normal.

Is this surgery.. followed by toxic RAI really necessary, or is it a quick way for doctors to get a lot of money out of scaring people into thinking they have cancer? It sure isn't treated like the cancers I'm familiar with!

Maybe its my nerves but I'm feeling like everyone..including me..is overreacting to what seems like a harmless little marble in my throat.

Thoughts???


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

I would absolutely have the surgery! I had a similar surgery for a lower percent chance of cancer and am glad that I did. It has been two weeks and I am recovering well. You are just experiencing pre-surgery nerves. Many of the people here felt the same way you are feeling. Hang in there. Getting the cancerous nodule out will save you a world of grief down the road and prevent the spread to your lymph nodes. Once it is the nodes you will possibly need a neck dissection, which is a much more invasive procedure and a slower recovery/larger scar.
There is a tendency to down play thyroid cancer but I have seen multiple people struggle with this for years, especially those who put off treatment thinking it's no big deal. However, cancer is cancer; it does not go away by itself.
I would also like to add that preventing weight gain depends on finding the right meds/levels. I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have the surgery.

Most people don't die from thyroid cancer *because they get treatment*. It's those who don't get treatment, mostly, that cause the survival rates to drop below 100%. Papillary cancer, if left untreated, can turn into anaplastic cancer, which is a death sentence.

And, sure, no one like synthetic meds but guess what? Untreated thyroid cancer causes the destruction of the very gland you want to preserve. So even without treatment, eventually you'd need the meds or your body will shut down.

Ask hard questions about RAI. It's being used much more conservatively now and indicates more for people with mets to lymph nodes, tumors that are not well encapsulated, or patients over 40.


----------



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. I am still struggling with the whole thing..and it doesn't help that my mom was rushed to the ER last night with dangerously high blood pressure. She is my only support, and i am hers. The thought of leaving her alone in the hospital while i go have elective surgery seems crazy. Maybe i will just postpone and then have more time to think? I'm sure a month or two will not make much of a difference..will it?

I'm soooo confused about this


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ariabel said:


> Thank you for the replies. I am still struggling with the whole thing..and it doesn't help that my mom was rushed to the ER last night with dangerously high blood pressure. She is my only support, and i am hers. The thought of leaving her alone in the hospital while i go have elective surgery seems crazy. Maybe i will just postpone and then have more time to think? I'm sure a month or two will not make much of a difference..will it?
> 
> I'm soooo confused about this


:hugs: I'm sorry.

You need to address your thyroid cancer - waiting a few months is fine - just be sure to address it once things calm down with your mom.

I'm not sure how being on thyroid replacement with effect your Type 2 diabetes-

Can you share what thyroid lab history you have - thyroid imbalance can affect glucose levels.


----------



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

Everything came back normal:

Creatine 79 normal 20-320
Microalbumin/ creatine ratio 3 normal <30
Tsh 2.42 normal .40 - 4.5
Free T4 1.1 normal .8-1.8
Thyroid peroxidase antibodies 19 normal <35

The only things that came back abnormal were low alkaline phosphatase, MCV and MCH and MPV..


----------



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

Well surgery is done (yesterday afternoon) and all went well. I felt completely fine until about two hours ago.. my entire body hurts. Every muscle feels like its been through an intense workout. WHAT is happening? Is this a normal part of recovery? The nurse has no idea why I hurt so much and that is not comforting me at all. Has anyone else heard of this happening?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's the hormonal upheaval...it causes lots of muscle aches. Try to get up and walk a little...take a hot shower when you can...and know it gets better. 

PS, I'm glad you had the surgery!!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm 2 weeks today. I had issues with calcium right away and now under control. A week later I started with muscle spasms in my back. That has gotten better. I am just really tired. I am on 125 synthroid. And 2000 calcium and a vitamin d
My nodules ended up not being cancerous at this time but I was told my cells were precancerous. So TT. And no looking back
Tomorrow I am going to my md for blood work. Maybe my meds will b increased and the tiredness will go away. I was told it takes 6 to 8 weeks for the body to heal


----------



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

they released me from the hospital without even explaining why I hurt so bad. The PA said well we just took out your thyroid. She said my calcium is fine. By the time I got home I feel like I can't move any of my body. Every muscle hurts even my forearms my shoulders my calves my inner thighs the muscles along my spine. I feel like I'm having a hard time even initiating movement. This has gotten progressively worse throughout the day. I just got home I took some pain medicine. I'll try taking a shower but every movement takes a lot of effort. I sure hope it's not like this for much longer!


----------



## ariabel (Jul 29, 2013)

Mac... did they start you on Synthroid right away? I wasn't given anything. I had a really bad headache last night they gave me some morphine but that didn't help. I have an appointment with my endocrinologist in one week, so I guess she will start prescribing me something then.

I'm glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

I left the next day with synthroid 125. I'm on that now for 2 weeks but tomorrow I go for blood. Maybe they will increase it bc I am so tired. I'm also on calcium. That should only b for this month. My parathyroid was bruised during surgery so I have very very low level. 
I'm kind of depressed by this whole thing. I don't feel myself yet. I didn't have cancer and I was fine until they found these nodules. I did what they told me. I just hope as time goes on I will become more myself.


----------

